# What Did I Do?! New 2010 Outback 210rs



## MrSnap

My wife and I just signed a PO agreement with a dealer with delivery of our new 2010 Outback 210RS scheduled for this coming Saturday. I'm now in complete freak out mode







The dealer appears to be very knowledgeable and helpful. We came back to this dealer after visiting more than 12 different dealers in a 100 mile square radius of our house. My wife was sick of dealers who were rude, wouldn't give you a price unless you sat down for paper work, or treated us like we weren't serious buyers. We were pre-approved from our bank for a lot of trailer but decided on a smaller one for several reasons, hence why I'm in freak out mode.

I've never pulled a trailer in my life. This is the smallest trailer that I could find that felt it was well constructed and big enough to meet our sleeping requirements of a king/queen bed and a bunk house for the kids. We're a family of 4 + 1 lab. I think the size is just right for our first experience and felt that the 23' of trailer (hitch length included) was plenty to pull for our first time.

We'll be attempting to pull this with our 2007 Tahoe, 4WD 5.3L V8 3.73. I'm hoping this is enough of a TV for this TT. I think this the thing I'm concerned with the most. The manual says we're good to go, the dealer has said that we're good to go, we were looking for a dry weight trailer of under 5000lbs and the 210RS fits that bill. The dealer will be selling us a WD hitch (H/B/B 1000#), friction sway control and a Prodigy brake controller.

I'm very happy to have found a place where other Outbackers discuss their TV and TTs. I just haven't seen a lot of discussion regarding Tahoe's and was hoping someone could shed some light on this TV for me. I still have time to back out of this deal as I won't be bringing the PO to the bank until tomorrow at the earliest.

Kind regards and thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Scoutr2

MrSnap said:


> My wife and I just signed a PO agreement with a dealer with delivery of our new 2010 Outback 210RS scheduled for this coming Saturday. I'm now in complete freak out mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dealer appears to be very knowledgeable and helpful. We came back to this dealer after visiting more than 12 different dealers in a 100 mile square radius of our house. My wife was sick of dealers who were rude, wouldn't give you a price unless you sat down for paper work, or treated us like we weren't serious buyers. We were pre-approved from our bank for a lot of trailer but decided on a smaller one for several reasons, hence why I'm in freak out mode.
> 
> I've never pulled a trailer in my life. This is the smallest trailer that I could find that felt it was well constructed and big enough to meet our sleeping requirements of a king/queen bed and a bunk house for the kids. We're a family of 4 + 1 lab. I think the size is just right for our first experience and felt that the 23' of trailer (hitch length included) was plenty to pull for our first time.
> 
> We'll be attempting to pull this with our 2007 Tahoe, 4WD 5.3L V8 3.73. I'm hoping this is enough of a TV for this TT. I think this the thing I'm concerned with the most. The manual says we're good to go, the dealer has said that we're good to go, we were looking for a dry weight trailer of under 5000lbs and the 210RS fits that bill. The dealer will be selling us a WD hitch (H/B/B 1000#), friction sway control and a Prodigy brake controller.
> 
> I'm very happy to have found a place where other Outbackers discuss their TV and TTs. I just haven't seen a lot of discussion regarding Tahoe's and was hoping someone could shed some light on this TV for me. I still have time to back out of this deal as I won't be bringing the PO to the bank until tomorrow at the earliest.
> 
> Kind regards and thanks.
> 
> Jeff


You should be OK towing with your Tahoe. You don't state whether your Tahoe is equipped with a towing package, which would be a great help (Tow-Haul Mode for your tranny, tranny cooler, bigger brakes, and a few other things.) But if it is not equipped, you might want to look into a tranny cooler, especially if you are towing in hilly or mountainous terrain.

I'd also ask the dealer to install an Equal-i-zer hitch, or the Reese with dual-cam sway control, and skip the friction sway control device. It is not all that good at controlling sway (although it is better than nothing), whereas the two hitches I mention have excellent sway control built into them, to actuall help prevent sway.

But if you decide to go with a larger trailer, then your Tahoe will be under-powered and its suspension lacking, for safely towing and controlling a larger trailer (heavier and/or longer). Some here may disagree with me, but that is just my opinion. (And I started towing our 29BHS with a 1500 Suburban - not enough TV for that trailer. It was a white-knucke experience.)

But again, you should do OK with your proposed setup (if the weights, etc. are accurate). Also realize that the advertised dry weights do not include the weight of the awning, propane tanks, battery, and a few other options - or your gear, clothes, food, etc. If you fill your fresh tank - add another 400+ pounds of H2O.

Hope this helps, and gives you the confidence to know that you are probably within the limits of you TV.

Just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## MrSnap

Thanks for the reply Mike.

The Tahoe does have a factory hitch as well as the tow haul button on the shift column. I'm not sure if it has the tranny cooler but I'll see if I can find that out. I have a buddy that works for Chevy so I'm assuming a quick VIN check should give me all the data I'd need. The dealer does sell the Equalizer hitch so I'll be sure to get that one instead of the Friction.

Looking at the Trailer Life tow ratings, it says the Tahoe 4WD 5.3L with 3.73 is 6700lbs, I'm figuring fully weighted down the 210RS will be around 6000lbs. I certainly don't want to pull anything longer or heavier full loaded than 6k. I stated this at the every dealer we visited, under 5k dry + 1k for everything loaded up.

I'm still extremely nervous about this whole thing. The dealer has been great so far and they will be taking me out to their back lot for a test drive and lesson after we to our delivery on Saturday.


----------



## BoaterDan

I think you'll be fine, except I'd agree with the idea of going with one of the other hitches mentioned.

Scout out the area for an empty parking lot. If you can find a K-Mart, mall, or something like that that's closed, or the far corner of an open mall early saturday morning... then you can really practice with backing, cornering, etc. without risk of taking out a stop sign or another motorist.

You say you've never towed anything, so forgive me for stating the obvious and simple if you already know, but the trailer cuts across your path when you're going around a corner. You need to learn to take them a little wider, and realize you can't make hairpin turns with obstacles on the sides when towing. A guy I used to work with picked up his brand new trailer from the dealer, drove to Meijer to outfit it, and messed up the side of his brand new trailer on a parked car when turning a corner.


----------



## BoaterDan

MrSnap said:


> The dealer has been great so far and they will be taking me out to their back lot for a test drive and lesson after we to our delivery on Saturday.


Excellent! Make sure it includes a little bit of tight cornering and definitely some backing.


----------



## MrSnap

Yes, I've never pulled anything but a tiniest of U-haul trailers with an S-10 Blazer once







The dealer will be taking me out to a parking lot that they have, they stated they'll be setting up cones, etc to teach me how to drive this thing.

Thanks for the replies so far. It has been helpful to calm my nerves about the trailering, now I'll go back to freaking out over the cost!


----------



## rsm7

First off congrats. Secondly your Tahoe is more than enough, you could even go bigger. You're going to hate me but I think you might want to consider bigger before you sign. There's not much difference to pulling 27ft as compared to 21ft. The biggest thing to get used to is having the big front of the trailer in your rearview mirror and using the side mirrors. And backing a longer trailer can be easier to master because a short trailer turns faster. Your Tahoe can handle a 27 foot bunkhouse in the 6000 lb range and once you get used to it, which wont take long, you're going to wish your TT was bigger. The two children will begin to crowd you very quickly and once you see what all your camping neighbors have you'll be back in the showroom looking for another new one. The 250 RS offers more length and a side slideout. It makes a big difference. Personally I like an island bed as opposed to crawling into the rear slide so I would opt for the 270BH for the same weight as the 250. My friend bought a 21' rear slide last year. His first camper. Its him, his wife and a 6 yo granddaughter and they are climbing all over each other. He cant stand it and is looking for a 30 footer. The 27 is probably the biggest I would go with a Tahoe and you might not like it and want a 3/4 ton truck/Suburban but you're going to want the bigger TT anyway so at least that part would be out of the way. Of course if you had a 3/4 ton truck you might want bigger than a 27 LOL, see how this works? I know you're going to hate me for confusing you more but its just my opinion. Anything I ever owned, my boat, my house, my pole barn, my camper all seemed big enough at the time but once I got used to it I wished it were bigger. I understand your nervousness about towing and the 21 is a solid choice for your Tahoe but you will be scared the first time no matter what your pulling. FWIW I pull a 300BH (6800 dry and 33 LOA) with the same 5.3 and 3.73 rear end, Prodigy and wd/sway control hitch. Its not the greatest setup but its legal and I wouldnt want anything smaller. I camp with 3 kids and a doberman. I know what they say about opinions but at least consider the 270 and if the dealer has one in stock he will change the deal for you. He only cares that you buy a trailer from him he wont care which one. I apologize if you think I'm out of line.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Think you have the answers for towing. But I agree the 210RS is going to get really tight...really quick. The models with a side slide really really really help make more room. Those kids are only going to get bigger and then they will want to bring friends. Having extra space will really help.

Think of it this way:

New Truck and bigger Outback (say...28RDSD or 301BQ) now.

or

210RS now...bigger Outback in a year, because you need more space than the 210RS has...then you have to get a new truck, sell the 210RS and find a new Outback. Deals are GREAT right now on trucks...who knows what they will be like in a year.

Oh..with any trailer you get, buy some memory foam (3" or more) to soften up that rock they call a "mattress". Your back will thank you every night/morning.

Once you decide on a model, remember to print off this document and go over EVERY line of it with the new trailer.

PDI

http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/OutbackPDI.html?1088221594096

The new Outbacks have been coming with the black/grey tank labels being reversed. Ensure your dealer check/validates this prior to leaving.

Whew...that is a lot of stuff to think about. Once you get your head around all of that, we can start sending your link to join our PNW Outback Rally's.


----------



## Dave_CDN

I'm a 210 owner and we are generally very pleased with our choice, loads of space inside, adequate storage for our needs and the TT is light weight enough that it tows easily. I cannot imagine you will have any issues towing with your Tahoe. I am running with a Equalizer hitch and find it works well for both WD and SC.

Make sure you have a good set of tow mirrors for traveling and set of Walkie Talkies for backing up, that extra set of eyes outside has been appreciated more then once. You will need a few of the other basic things, water hose, sewer hose, wheel chocks and some things to use to level your TT (we use a combination of 2X6 pieces of wood and a set of Lynx Levelers). You may want to get some sort of support for under the bunk while traveling, a few of us have had issues with the overhead tracks/rear slide on the new King Bed units. Have a look around the forums here are links to two posts:

Rear Slide Issue

Rear Slide Broke

Congratulations on your new TT and welcome, the site is loaded with great information and helpful folks.

Happy Camping and Safe Travels


----------



## amyk

congrats!!! my 250rs was my first TT as well, and I white knuckled it the whole way home. I had only towed a jetski, a snowmobile enclosed trailer and a big pop up (storage and larger box) so this was an adventure for me!!!

My truck has the big tow package, and a long wheelbase and can tow 9100lbs, but I was scared of length with wind hitting me like a billboard and swaying me all over, so I searched for 26 and under.

NOw that I've towed all over the country with it, I am actually wishing I went with something larger, but I guess I won't mind the manueverability of the 25 footer when it's closed---you may indeed want to look at the 250rs as that slide reallllllly opens up the interior---great for those crappy, cold or rainy days

But you need to go with what you're comfortable doing---and since this is your first, you may indeed wanna start small and keep it for a few years and then trade up, or just take the bull by the horns and get something that you will not outgrow

Sounds like you've got a GREAT dealer---mine didn't even want to do a PDI with me because we bought it so cheap from them (16400 for an 09 250rs) and didnt include things like sewer lines or tp lol---but I figured I got it so cheap I could get better sewer lines anyway than the cheap ones they would throw in....

Whatever you do, have fun, take a deep breath---go slow go slow go slow and dont be afraid to pull forward, drive around, take a breath and then attack that site again lol---also, most campers are really friendly and helpful and will guide you (although can be somewhat confusing if you have a plan with your 'helper' already)

Have fun and smile---lots of great memories!!!


----------



## MrSnap

Dave_CDN said:


> You may want to get some sort of support for under the bunk while traveling, a few of us have had issues with the overhead tracks/rear slide on the new King Bed units. Have a look around the forums here are links to two posts:


Those two links certainly helped to add to my nervousness level...







When you say traveling I'm guessing this means when it's pushed in for towing. So this is when the RS will snap as shown in some of those pictures...?









Thanks all for the warm welcomes. My 6 year old is already amped up and can't wait to go camping. Daddy needs to get a grip first though... whew.


----------



## kmsjs

My family has a 21rs. We have the same camping family, my wife and myself, 2 kids and a camping Yellow Lab. Since most of our camping time is spent outdoors, or off sight seeing, I have never felt a need for a bigger trailer. We even had a 15 year old nephew stay with us in the Outback for a two week cross country excursion! There is definately closeness, but that is what camping is about. I have a small kitchen in my house, that gets more crowded then the Outback seems to!

Listen to everybody's opinion. They all have a lot of good advice to offer, but ultimately it is up to you if this is the right trailer for you. I love the fact that it is smaller. I can fit in campsites that larger trailers can only dream of! The 21rs is also small enough for me to store it in my driveway. This is the perfect trailer for my family, but only you can decide if it is right for you.

Congrats on your purchase, and welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## MrSnap

kmsjs said:


> My family has a 21rs. We have the same camping family, my wife and myself, 2 kids and a camping Yellow Lab. Since most of our camping time is spent outdoors, or off sight seeing, I have never felt a need for a bigger trailer. We even had a 15 year old nephew stay with us in the Outback for a two week cross country excursion! There is definately closeness, but that is what camping is about. I have a small kitchen in my house, that gets more crowded then the Outback seems to!
> 
> Listen to everybody's opinion. They all have a lot of good advice to offer, but ultimately it is up to you if this is the right trailer for you. I love the fact that it is smaller. I can fit in campsites that larger trailers can only dream of! The 21rs is also small enough for me to store it in my driveway. This is the perfect trailer for my family, but only you can decide if it is right for you.
> 
> Congrats on your purchase, and welcome to Outbackers!


I think the 210RS is the right trailer and the right size for us just starting out. It was hard to find the sleeping configuration in a trailer this size as most would have either the bunk house but no queen or a queen but no bunk house. We liked that it had the king bed and the bunk house so no tear down had to occur each night. Sure the space is small and I'm a pretty tall guy but like you said, we'll be spending most of our time outside, hopefully. The Northwest weather can certainly not cooperate in that area sometimes. And then there is the dog.... oh the dog... the one that showed up at my doorstep when I returned home from a business trip. Good times









My main concern now after all of this information is the issues with the rear slide out and the hinges. I'm reading through a lot of these other threads about building supports and what not, so I think I'll be doing that the minute I get the trailer home.

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Do yourself a favor and call Marci at Lakeshore RV to get a quote (231-206-8352)

They saved my about $7,500 over the best price I could find on the entire West Coast.

Tell Marci I told you to call....she is great to work with. (BTW...I get nothing for this, it is just fun to tell her you found them from Outbackers.com)

Worst case you have a quote from Lakeshore and perhaps your local dealer will drop a few more $$ off the price or toss in a bunch of extras.


----------



## Tyvekcat

MrSnap said:


> My wife and I just signed a PO agreement with a dealer with delivery of our new 2010 Outback 210RS scheduled for this coming Saturday. I'm now in complete freak out mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were pre-approved from our bank for a lot of trailer but decided on a smaller one for several reasons, hence why I'm in freak out mode.


LOL ! You will be fine. 21RS or whatever they are calling them these days, is a great model ! Excellent choice. Yeah, see if you can get them to throw in a extra battery or something?
Now when you go camping, you are going to get questions from people who walk by in campgrounds about the Outback and the rear slide.(even from the KZ crowd)








Yeah I guess the 21RS is considered a 'lite' model. Sometimes it feels like a 'brick' back there. It pulls well, and is not bad at all on parking. You will get the hang of it before long.
Thank you for keeping the economy going


----------



## jasonrebecca

Your Tahoe will tow the 210rs just fine. As for being crowded, we have had 4 adults and our two big dogs in ours and its tight, but you make it work.
Whatever you do, don't let your dog sleep in the middle of the floor, nothing like getting up in the night and tripping over the dog, just ask my DW.

I have only ever towed a boat before the Outback. Just take the turns a little wider than normal and watch your mirrors.

Go out and enjoy the trailer. And yes, get the Equal-i-zer.


----------



## ember

I couldn't agree more with Oregon Camper, although we are on the east coast not the west coast my local dealer changed their "final best price" when I said I was gonna see what I could find on the internet.
I also agree with the others on size and the ultimate decision being yours, BUT I will add that we traded our 1st Outback for our 2nd and current Outback in less than 6 months!! Before you sign, take the family and the dog and sit in BOTH trailers for a few minutes.. and while sitting in there imagine the worst possible weekend!! Cold, and rainy outside, 4 people and a dog with "wiggly" bellies, can everyone be comfy and move around fairly easily??? Just sayin'!!

and hey WELCOME to the site!!


----------



## MrSnap

ember said:


> I couldn't agree more with Oregon Camper, although we are on the east coast not the west coast my local dealer changed their "final best price" when I said I was gonna see what I could find on the internet.
> I also agree with the others on size and the ultimate decision being yours, BUT I will add that we traded our 1st Outback for our 2nd and current Outback in less than 6 months!! Before you sign, take the family and the dog and sit in BOTH trailers for a few minutes.. and while sitting in there imagine the worst possible weekend!! Cold, and rainy outside, 4 people and a dog with "wiggly" bellies, can everyone be comfy and move around fairly easily??? Just sayin'!!
> 
> and hey WELCOME to the site!!


When you say before you sign, is this before we take it off the lot? At this point I've signed a Purchase Order with which I need to take to my bank to have them fund my loan and cut a check to the dealer. From what I've read on the back of this form I can still back out of the deal.

I'm so glad I found this web site last night while we were eating dinner out and I was in a panic







Everyone has been really helpful and I really appreciate that. Thank you!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Think I see a ROADTRIP to Lakeshore coming on.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Hi there! and Welcome! Where town are you from?


----------



## MrSnap

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hi there! and Welcome! Where town are you from?


We're from Camas, just over the river.


----------



## Dan H.

Congrats on your purchase of the 21RS.

Our family of four (plus a dog) have had our 21RS for 3 years now with no intention, or need, to buy a larger trailer. We have been up and down the coast of California and found it to be the perfect size to fit into almost any camping spot.

Your Tahoe will be able to pull the trailer but don't expect to win any races, especially when going up steep grades. Expect to max out at around 40mph going up mountain roads.

As for your first time towing a trailer, just be sure to plan your exit before entering a tight area (e.g. gas station, parking lot, fast food place, ect.).


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MrSnap said:


> Hi there! and Welcome! Where town are you from?


We're from Camas, just over the river.
[/quote]

Hey! you live where the Crismon's live!


----------



## N7OQ

I towed my 23rs with our Tahoe until I got the diesel last Oct and the Tahoe towed it with no problem as all and I always tow in the mountains and the 5.3 pulled the grades with ease. Not as fast as our diesel but still very well. Hope you have a great time with your new trailer.


----------



## nekkoddd

I bought my 2008 23KRS earlier this year and it was my first trailer(TT) and my tow vehicle(TW) is a 2002 Yukon Denali 1/2 ton, it does have a little bigger engine 6.0L and it is also AWD with Factory Tow Package.

I just got back from the Black Hills and it pulled my TT, which is a little bit bigger TT than yours, up and down hills with no problems at all. I also had a 800lb Harley in the TT Garage. I am one guy and 1 gal and it is tight if you ask me. I use a Equalizer hitch and it is only the 600lb model and it works just fine.

I would really consider stepping up the size, the cost difference is minimal. I wish I would have bought the 28KRS now.

Be well,

Mike


----------



## MrSnap

N7OQ said:


> I towed my 23rs with our Tahoe until I got the diesel last Oct and the Tahoe towed it with no problem as all and I always tow in the mountains and the 5.3 pulled the grades with ease. Not as fast as our diesel but still very well. Hope you have a great time with your new trailer.


I've done some more digging into our Tahoe. It appears as if it doesn't have the heavy duty towing option or RPO Z82. Not sure if this is a deal breaker or not. It has the tow haul mode but apparently that's just factory standard now. It has the base hitch whatever that means. I will be getting the Equalizer plus the Prodigy. I just want to make sure I'm not trying to over tow and ruin my Tahoe or endanger anyone on the roads.

Really pulling what little hair I have left out now at this point. My son told he tonight he can't wait to go camping in his trailer. But poor old Daddy is going insane. Apparently my lovely wife already knew this process would be a royal pain but chose not to inform me.


----------



## rsm7

MrSnap said:


> I towed my 23rs with our Tahoe until I got the diesel last Oct and the Tahoe towed it with no problem as all and I always tow in the mountains and the 5.3 pulled the grades with ease. Not as fast as our diesel but still very well. Hope you have a great time with your new trailer.


I've done some more digging into our Tahoe. It appears as if it doesn't have the heavy duty towing option or RPO Z82. Not sure if this is a deal breaker or not. It has the tow haul mode but apparently that's just factory standard now. It has the base hitch whatever that means. I will be getting the Equalizer plus the Prodigy. I just want to make sure I'm not trying to over tow and ruin my Tahoe or endanger anyone on the roads.

Really pulling what little hair I have left out now at this point. My son told he tonight he can't wait to go camping in his trailer. But poor old Daddy is going insane. Apparently my lovely wife already knew this process would be a royal pain but chose not to inform me.
[/quote]

Besides the hitch, Z82 used to give you things like a transmission cooler, oil cooler, and heavy duty alternator. Nowadays some of those things might be standard equipment on a Tahoe. For example extra cooling might be standard because of having Air Conditioning. The Tahoe may have so much in the way of electronics that the alternator is already heavy duty. Out of all those things the tranny cooler is the most important and can be added if necessary. Your hitch should have a label with the capabilities, though I suspect it is strong enough. After that you need a 7 prong wiring harness which can also be added.


----------



## BoaterDan

Hey, next time somebody comes on here and then ends up making a Lakeshore road trip, maybe some of us Michiganders could go over there for a welcoming rally!









Hey Mr.Snap, relaxe dude. Put three Outbackers in a room and you'll get five opinions. You've heard from some that think that trailer is too small, some that think it's fine. Some that think your TV is fine, some that think you should upgrade the whole package.

But it's your money. And there's nothing wrong with being financially conservative in these times. On the other hand, these are big long-term decisions, and sometimes you find yourself looking back and wondering why you didn't spend the extra $25 a month. Only you can weigh those things for your particular situation.

I would also strongly recommend you do some aggressive price negotations, using the prices from Lakeshore etc. off the internet as leverage.

You may indeed find you'd like to have a few extra feet no matter what you buy. Crap, I've got a 31 footer and boy it would be nice to have a slide in the bunkhouse.

But the one certain thing is you're going to have great times in whatever you buy.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

With a family of 4 and a dog, the interior space of that 21RS is going to be very, very cramped. We are a family of 4 with a similar sized trailer - 23RS. The only real difference is that we have another queen bed up front instead of dual bunks. OTOH, we go camping to get out of the camper and do outdoor activities - not hang out in the outback watching TV (bleh) or whatever. In that respect - our similarly sized 23RS works fine. All things considered - we bought our 23RS for the same reasons you guys did - wanted to get something small to see if we even liked camping in an RV and "get into" RV'ing. Now - we most definitely wish we had a larger camper with a side slide. If you can at all consider something like a 250RS - you will be much much much happier. I am sure your dealer would be happy to work with you on switching to that model. Your Tahoe would be ok pulling either trailer - not great - but ok. Either one will have you wanting to upgrade TV's. Get a good weight distribution + anti-sway hitch like an Equal-I-zer and if you do not have a trans cooler - add one of those. Happy Camping!

If your dealer doesn't want to switch to a 250RS....LAKESHORE!!!









-CC


----------



## MrSnap

rsm7 said:


> Besides the hitch, Z82 used to give you things like a transmission cooler, oil cooler, and heavy duty alternator. Nowadays some of those things might be standard equipment on a Tahoe. For example extra cooling might be standard because of having Air Conditioning. The Tahoe may have so much in the way of electronics that the alternator is already heavy duty. Out of all those things the tranny cooler is the most important and can be added if necessary. Your hitch should have a label with the capabilities, though I suspect it is strong enough. After that you need a 7 prong wiring harness which can also be added.


Just got off the phone with my buddy at Chevy and he was telling me the same thing. But he also said that the '07 Tahoe and up no longer comes with the Z82 because it's now standard. We have the hitch, haul mode, wiring harness, etc. I couldn't find the tranny cooler in the dark last night, apparently it's in front of the rad, just underneath the bowtie. My buddy said not to worry and that yes, I don't want to pull anything bigger than 25' with the Tahoe. The hitch is rated at WD 10k with 1k tongue weight. Half that if not using WD.

As for Lakeshore and price. I did sorta mention the price to the dealer and was able to get a better price. Now, it's not the Lakeshore price but it's not in MI either. I also got the better towing gear for the same price as the junkier gear, so I think they are really trying to work with me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

MrSnap said:


> As for Lakeshore and price. I did sorta mention the price to the dealer and was able to get a better price. Now, it's not the Lakeshore price but it's not in MI either. I also got the better towing gear for the same price as the junkier gear, so I think they are really trying to work with me.


Don't let off the gas yet....that dealer STILL has room to give you a better deal. Push on them...then will cave. I'd call Tacoma RV back and tell what your current dealer is offering. Say stuff like you'd rather buy from a dealer in your state, rather than Oregon. They might go for it and lop off another $500-$750. The answer is ALWAYS no if your don't ask....









If you do end up buying from the Oregon dealer, I'd be happy to come over and help during the PDI. I'll have them working for 2+ hours fixing all sorts of little things. I'm sure PDX_Doug would help out too.


----------



## Water Witch

Take heart from a real towing-challenged person! The first thing I ever pulled was a 5x8 utility trailer (tent camping) behind a Chevy Tracker. I graduated to a 13' Road Runner, towing with my sons Toyota pick-up. Within 12 months I was towing a 26RLS behind a Ford Expedition. My first trip was just me and my 18 month old grandson. 35 MPH cross winds going across the bridge across Oregon Inlet. During the drive toward the bridge I kept thinking, I can still turn around and go home, except I realized I would have to BACK UP to turn around. I pulled off the road and sat there for about 5 minutes, letting all other traffice get past me, and just went for it. The Herbert C Bonner Bridge across Oregon Inlet (1) needs replacing (2) is very narrow (3) has a hump in the middle and (4) it curves. Talk about a white knuckle experience. When we reached the campground, torential downfalls joined in with the winds, and I never even un-hooked the TV until the next day. I was a total wreck.

I laugh at that first experience now - I don't even think twice about that darn bridge, though backing up is still an issue. I just go slow, turn wide, keep an eye on the center line (I used to have a tendancy to "hang over" in the other lane) and pull over and take a breather when I need to. I still have a LOT to learn, but get more confortable every time I pull it somewhere.

Oh, and most important to me, fill up with gas BEFORE hooking up!

Evelyn


----------



## MrSnap

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you do end up buying from the Oregon dealer, I'd be happy to come over and help during the PDI. I'll have them working for 2+ hours fixing all sorts of little things. I'm sure PDX_Doug would help out too.


I may want to take you up on this offer. I have printed out both PDI lists I've found on the site here but having someone knowledgeable about what to look for could be immensely helpful. Thanks


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you do end up buying from the Oregon dealer, I'd be happy to come over and help during the PDI. I'll have them working for 2+ hours fixing all sorts of little things. I'm sure PDX_Doug would help out too.


Now THAT's an offer *NOT TO BE PASSED UP*!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

MrSnap said:


> If you do end up buying from the Oregon dealer, I'd be happy to come over and help during the PDI. I'll have them working for 2+ hours fixing all sorts of little things. I'm sure PDX_Doug would help out too.


I may want to take you up on this offer. I have printed out both PDI lists I've found on the site here but having someone knowledgeable about what to look for could be immensely helpful. Thanks









[/quote]

Click here for a PDF of the PDI list I created by combining a few of them into this Master PDI.


----------



## Cj45

I know that many people here have had great experiences with Lakeshore, but I have to tell you--MY OPINION







is that if you can possibly do business with your local dealer, then go for it. These trailers don't come from the factory in pristine, perfect condition, and a dealer that is willing to take care of you locally is worth an awful lot. For instance, our dealer fixed some of the little annoyances in the first few weeks after we'd bought the unit, but as we camped, a few other little things came up. During the busiest time of the year for them, they scooted us right in and fixed us up in time for another camping trip that was coming up. Your dealer is offering to set up cones in the back lot and give you a towing lesson--that's service, and it's worth something. Not only that, but they're going to be there to answer questions and give you other kinds of help in the future. I was willing to pay a bit more for that local service, and you'll have to decide what it is worth to you. Now, I have also heard of people saving 7k or more with Lakeshore over their local dealers, and that's a whole different realm. Our dealer gave us what we felt was a good deal, and we took it with no regrets. We have their goodwill _and _we still have a local dealer!









As for size--we bought our 21RS (old version of your 210) in 2005 when our kids were 5 and 8. We didn't really outgrow it till they were 10 and 13, and even then it was still do-able--just a little tight. We don't spend that much time inside, as we go camping to be outside--and if we're touring an area, we're not home much anyway. We towed it with a 1500 Suburban that has the same specs as your Tahoe. We did mountains in the west and in the east--no trouble. Did we do 70 up an 8% grade? No, but we didn't do 30 either--we're able to maintain a decent rate of speed up a mountain, no races won but not crawling either. You will get used to towing faster than you think, really. The 210 is a great unit and I bet you'll love it. Relax, you are in for some really, really fun times. Your family is going to become closer because of this experience, really. If the 210 looks good to you, then buy it, enjoy it, and if you outgrow it, then pass it on to another family. It's not that big of a deal. That size camper is always in big demand. I have to admit, when we upgraded to the 250RS, it looked big to us--it still does!! We love it, but if you can't see yourself dealing with a trailer that size, then don't push yourself. That's just my $.02. Take it, leave it, or make change.








Take care and happy camping!


----------



## campermom

Don't freak out Jeff, you will be fine. Just take it easy and watch your mirrors. I am a 5'4" middle age mom and I drive our Chevy Silverado long bed and pull a 28BH just fine. It is all about the hitch. Do the math and get the right hitch and enjoy the adventure. Good Luck!


----------



## MrSnap

Just got back from signing papers for the loan. Whew... this really is like buying a house.

In that vain, I'm now wondering if Washington State charges property tax on RV/TTs? I can't seem to find anything that says they do but wanted to make sure. They're going to get a nice cut of sales tax that much I know.


----------



## BlueWedge

MrSnap said:


> Just got back from signing papers for the loan. Whew... this really is like buying a house.
> 
> In that vain, I'm now wondering if Washington State charges property tax on RV/TTs? I can't seem to find anything that says they do but wanted to make sure. They're going to get a nice cut of sales tax that much I know.


Don't think there is any property tax. You might be able to deduct the sales tax, not sure if that is available this tax year.

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations. Did you buy in Oregon and when is the PDI









Oh and we would love to have you join us at the PNW Fall rally PNW Fall Rally if you can.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

MrSnap said:


> Just got back from signing papers for the loan. Whew... this really is like buying a house.
> 
> In that vain, I'm now wondering if Washington State charges property tax on RV/TTs? I can't seem to find anything that says they do but wanted to make sure. They're going to get a nice cut of sales tax that much I know.


One step closer!!!!
















Does that mean you're buying from the Oregon dealer? Lakeshore shipping?  Lakeshore Roadtrip???


----------



## WACOUGAR

Welcome to the group and good luck on this whole process. There is lots of great information here, but in the end, go with your gut feeling. You will be happy with your unit once you get it home. This is such a great way to enjoy time with your kids!!

It's great to see another Washingtonian. Although you live down in Camas, check out the Casual Get Togethers section for our trip planned in September to Howard Miller Steelhead Park. It's kind of a drive for you but we would love to have you join us.

Again, welcome.

Kelly


----------



## MrSnap

Oregon_Camper said:


> One step closer!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you're buying from the Oregon dealer? Lakeshore shipping? Lakeshore Roadtrip???


At this point we plan on buying from the Oregon dealer...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

When do you expect to take delivery?


----------



## Dadof4

Isn't this site amazing!?! This is the same welcome I got years ago when I was just like you... scared out of my witz! It looks like everyone else has covered what I was going to say except this, Lake Louise is amazing in the summer! You are going to have a great time.


----------



## BoaterDan

Outback Eve said:


> Oh, and most important to me, fill up with gas BEFORE hooking up!
> Evelyn


LOL. That one _still_ gets me every once in a while.


----------



## MrSnap

Oregon_Camper said:


> When do you expect to take delivery?


Saturday morning at 9am is when we start the PDI.

Yes, this site is amazing. Very thankful that I found it before we got the trailer home. Google for the win!


----------



## AZthunderations

Your gonna love it and hate it at the same time. We all do. There's plenty of room for 4 people and a dog unless you're all moving about at the same time. It's a camp trailer, not a permanent residence. We find that we spend most of our time outside, using the trailer for sleeping and cooking. Sometimes the cooking is even outside on the grill or campfire. We have a 10x10 EZ-up with a screenroom attachment that we can set over the picnic table or by itself for shade and a semi bug free area. If the weather is really bad and you must be inside the trailer, I find napping to be a real treat that I usually don't get to do. 
Just a quick note on your awning. Make sure you secure it to some screw in ground anchors or some secure object (tree, picnic table etc.) as one silly gust of wind may upset your whole trip. I carry several inexpensive motorcycle tie downs that I can hook together and get to trees or other secure objects to secure the awning. Do it when you roll out the awning......don't wait for the wind to pick up. I have seen straps that go the entire lenght of the awning with buckets of concrete to hold them down, but I'd rather be hooked to a secure object. 16 or 20 foot by 8 foot of awning will pick up a bucket of concrete without a lot of trouble in a windy situation and now you have a bucket of concrete swinging around your trailer. Other then that, you may want to roll the awning up at night. Even slight breezes will shake it and make little clunking sounds that will keep the wife awake and thus keep you awake until you get up and roll it up anyway.
Your going to learn so much from your first trip.....keep a pad of paper handy to jot down all the things you feel you will need or want for the next trip. After many years of camping, we still have the paper and pencil handy. This is how mods were invented, I'm told.
Enjoy and let us know how you did...even the silly things that happen are great learning experiences, and we've all done them in one manner or another.
OH, put a little sign on your shifter or steering wheel: "SUAD", means: step up, antenna down. Handy reminder for when you hook up.
Remember, the other campers in the area were not born that way, but evolved from regular folk, and most are more then happy to assist and provide many long stories about past experiences.....this is were beverages are comsumed many times.


----------



## GoodTimes

WELCOME! You've found the perfect spot to educate youreself on all sorts of areas.

As for the size of your camper, that's up to you - everyone will have an opinion! Remember, you're CAMPING and hopefully that'll include enjoying some of the OUTDOORS, of which there is plenty. If you have enough sleeping space, you'll be fine. Yes, your kids will grow........you can deal with that when the time comes. In the meantime, enjoy all the experiences you're going to have with your family. As for towing, you're gong to do fine. I know this simply because my DH and I have managed and I was THE most freaked out person on the first trip! What we soon discovered is DH is great at towing and I'm a pro at backing the rig up. Who knew?! We each have our jobs (kids included) and before we know it, we're all set up and making memories at the campground.

Be safe and enjoy









GoodTimes


----------



## yalker

where did you purchase this? I am in Sumner - and am looking at Tacoma RV for a 250RS - anyone had any bad luck with these guys? as a complete newb we went to most of the dealers around here until we settled on liking this floorplan - I can say we originally started looking for a good used trailer but so far have had pretty bad luck finding any used 25' outbacks around here!!


----------



## mike

Congrats on getting the tt. I will not try to repeat what others have said, other than u should be fine with the tahoe. I pulled a 23rs with a durango and it worked great together. The biggest help for me getting used to towing was getting Mckesh mirrors. I bought them used from someone on the site. They are great. When I first started and did not have mirrors it was difficult at best, after i started using the mirrors the stress level decreased. The more we tow the easier it gets.

It also sounds like u have a great dealer in that they will take u into a lot and help with learning how to tow. Good luck and remember that all questions are welcomed.


----------



## WACOUGAR

yalker said:


> where did you purchase this? I am in Sumner - and am looking at Tacoma RV for a 250RS - anyone had any bad luck with these guys? as a complete newb we went to most of the dealers around here until we settled on liking this floorplan - I can say we originally started looking for a good used trailer but so far have had pretty bad luck finding any used 25' outbacks around here!!


Not to highjack this thread, but we almost bought from Tacoma RV. They had a great price and the salesman was great. The only reason we didn't buy our Cougar from them was because we are up in Snohomish and we found a dealer in Burlington that matched their price and gave us a good price on our trade. I don't think you would have any problems with Tacoma RV if they have given you a price you are happy with.

Good luck.

Kelly


----------

